# My bathroom faucets now only have hot water?



## bellbound (Feb 11, 2012)

I moved into a house I bought two months ago and last night in my master bathroom, the faucet for hot water turned on cold water and the cold water faucet turned on hot water. This morning both faucets turn on hot water only.

Any ideas of what could possibly be causing this?

Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2012)

A good discription and brand of faucet or a picture would help.


----------



## bellbound (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi nealtw,

Attached are two images.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe I'm way off but in your bathtub do you have shower deverter with out a shower? If a deverter was left in the shower position, the hot and cold would be connected at that point.


----------



## bellbound (Feb 11, 2012)

1. How would I know if there is a shower deverter in the bathtub? There is a bathtub in the bathroom without a shower, and there is also a separate shower.

2. From doing some basic searching online I read some people talk about similar situations where it could be a bad faucet or a check valve as possibilities?

Thanks!


----------



## isola96 (Feb 11, 2012)

Turn your hot shut off valve off under sink and run the cold see if its cold if it is then the faucet would be the problem not the shared line behind the wall.


----------

